# Any pics of your PDA's mounted in your car.



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Any pics of your PDA's mounted in your car.

ta


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

This shows a palm m505 mounted on a Navman GPS 500 unit (as a speed camera detection cum satnav system) which, in turn, is mounted on a GadgeTT (the '8' plate fitted between the two air vents):-










By changing the mounting on the GadgeTT it is possible to mount just about any PDA.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Where do you get these "GadgeTTs"? and are they easy to fit?

Andy


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Brodit holder mounted on Dashmount bracket (TT specific).


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

andya said:


> Where do you get these "GadgeTTs"? and are they easy to fit?


See this thread. They are available from Steve Schwing in the US although the TT shop do an aluminium 'look alike'. As for fitting you just pull out the air vents (which are a push fit into the dash), place the GadgeTT over the 'holes' and push the air vents back home - if you really take your time it could take over two minutes to fit :wink:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a Navman which I mount on my vent nice and easy to see whilst driving, previously used a sucker mounted holder one until I broke it.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Steve - where is that vent mount from?


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh sorry Nando i should of explained when my sucker cradle broke, i took the leather bit off it and then made the aluminium bracket to sit in the vent then stuck the leather cradle onto it, there are no holes or fixing involved its just wedged in between but solid enough to hold the PDA.

Hope that helps

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Steve-TT said:


> Oh sorry Nando i should of explained when my sucker cradle broke, i took the leather bit off it and then made the aluminium bracket to sit in the vent then stuck the leather cradle onto it, there are no holes or fixing involved its just wedged in between but solid enough to hold the PDA.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> ...


fancy making another alu bracket? if so - you have a buyer  
cheers
ryan


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

The leather bit just slides over it, its not special just simple, if i can find the template i made from card, ill make you one sure nps. (patent pending) :lol:

Nando what is it you have to hold yours with now may help to know etc

Cheers

Steve


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

not quite the same thing but my phone (with sat nav) sits like this. i sit the bluetooth reciever in the ashtray (it still works with the ashtray closed and looks tidy) but you can also sit it on the dash if you prefer. i didnt want to have to carry a pda and a phone which was why i went for this option. please exuse the poor photo's and screenshots.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> Brodit holder mounted on Dashmount bracket (TT specific).


i like the idea of those spare cig lighter things in the glove box (i could do with that for my phone charger etc) is it hard to set up?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Nope. Bought one from Halfords and then chopped the connector off and run the cable through a drilled hole in the top of the glovebox (I took the glovebox out to drill it and fit it). Then run the wire to the back of the ashtray/ciggy lighter (I took the ashtray out for that - it's just one screw) and then used some piggyback connectors to connect the wire from the extension/spliter to the back of the original socket. I swear theres some pictorial instructions on the forum somewhere.

I quite like the vent mount though Steve-TT. I take it it's a bit like the Gadgett in tht you take the vent right out and the alu plate is cut to fit (a bit like the symbol for male or Volvo (circle and arrow)). <-O


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


>


Steve, thats a neat idea, you should market it!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Steve-TT said:


> I have a Navman which I mount on my vent nice and easy to see whilst driving, previously used a sucker mounted holder one until I broke it.


like it a-lot! group buy ? 

I would seriously consider remounted my denison iPod here it the wiring can be routed easily...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I'll have one Steve.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

dee said:


> like it a-lot! group buy ?
> 
> I would seriously consider remounted my denison iPod here it the wiring can be routed easily...


Oi! form an orderly queue - I was first :lol:

Steve will probably use a Seidio mount for my Ipaq - so only need the Alu beauty


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Nando said:


> Oi! form an orderly queue - I was first :lol:
> 
> Steve will probably use a Seidio mount for my Ipaq - so only need the Alu beauty


okay.... age before beauty :roll:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok now that ive stopped laughing, i think if anyone wants one or similar we would need to source out a sheet of aluminium that is slightly thicker than the one im using to make them with, my one is made from an aluminium side panel that was spare with my pc case 

Im happy to have a go if anyone really wants one but would need a template of your cradle that will attach to it to make one properly as all your cradles are different etc, I think the best guy for the job if he can help us out is Davidg im sure he could get the metal for you all.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

a generic mount perhaps...? similar to the mounting face on:

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/interior.asp ... uct=101260

may reduce production costs over a bespoke option?

having said that, if Davidg is interested in the production, from what I've read about the keyring - bespoke is not an issue!

but I'm certainly a firm interest.

good luck!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

If you get me a template ,and metal thickness i will look into it , Steve from the holder , down to the tab and then to the airvent [is the airvent fixing a large hole and then the vent ring put back on , not sure on the way you mount/fix it ]


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave you have pm


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks to davidg ...  I have a pottential prototype of the mount by Steve-TT

photos below...









David suggested a cut out may be required on the slot marked in black marker (reasons to be made apparent below)


















































































thats why a slot may be required :idea: ir you could file off the grips... :?




























there is room for wiring here I think....





































perhaps less of a stem required? and the bend needs to be on an angle :?:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

David has done a very good job with this I think it only needs a little tweak, i think the possibility though of a bend around the rim of the vent would allow the weight of whatever item it holds to be distributed better making it more stable, but well done dave.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

absolutely! good idea too Steve :wink:

I think its strong enough to hold anything already 

I will update when tweeked a little.

its obviously going to look a little strange without a Phone, PDA or iPod attached :wink:


----------



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

Put me down for a couple when they go into production, Left and right vent would be great.LHD and ipod and pda to mount.

Ade


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Good pics Dee , it is so hard to do without the actual PDA , i have no idea of sizes of the pda's , so i need an exact template to make it work , or they will be like Dee's and need altering


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Problem dave with sat nav pda's now are some are tall mostly the original ones and the new navmans are wide. so it may be necessary to have to templates etc if u wish i can scan my pda and email it over in the morning if this would help at all or dimensions as my own pda i think is a common size.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

davidg said:


> Good pics Dee , it is so hard to do without the actual PDA , i have no idea of sizes of the pda's , so i need an exact template to make it work , or they will be like Dee's and need altering


why  ???

you did a fine job - its what I asked for 

I'm still of the opinion however once you have a firm mount, they can all be the same, something more subtle perhaps ? maybe rounded rather than rectangle? Then depending on what it is required for, a custom device mount can then go on to this. for example the leather cradle Steve has for his pda, or the ice link cradle if its for an iPod, or simply a grip for a blutooth mobile phone

when I get time next week I hope, I will have a play with it and see what I can come up with 

thanks again


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

can't the bracket fit to the vent like Steve Schwing Gadgett (in that it's circular and the vent pushes right through it?)?

Or would that not be stable enough?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> can't the bracket fit to the vent like Steve Schwing Gadgett (in that it's circular and the vent pushes right through it?)?
> 
> Or would that not be stable enough?


I was wondering along the same lines... but not sure a piece of Alu could be thin enough not to protrude (look at picture below to see how narrow the lip is) - obviously this would be the best way? perhaps David can suggest something... If this were to work - it could be utilised on any of the vents


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Dave,

If you start making these I will love to buy one. I even have the leather section made ready and was going to have a bash at the rest myself. Up to now I had only caught the first half of this thread.

Cheers

Mark

P.S. Have you seen the events section (yorkshire run)?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i have some 600mm x 600mm sheets of aluminium at work, ill dig them out, if anyone wants them. very cheep of course


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I can get any alloy you want my customer is one of the big alloy importers

so can get any style trade price.


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

this is an excellent idea i need a mount for my snooper control display and its a bit boxy and big so this gives me a good idea for a way to custom make my own bracket, many thanks for the idea.

just a thought though and this might not be possible but how about making it in 2 pieces ie one to fit into the vent leaving a short leg sticking up and then the other to slot onto this leg giving you the complete mount, then this way when nothing is mounted to it the main part it can be removed and just a small leg is left and will look a bit less intrusive when there is nothing mounted there.

just a thought, cheers.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Yet another interested party! Would be perfect for my IceLink (when it arrives), if anyone does to a bespoke application for the IceLink then I would be prepared to buy one to use for mine!

Keep up the good work guys


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

ok... David in his quest for perfection has come up with the following Mk2 mount :

I will take photos in situ once arrived, but I think I prefer this method to the distortion I was getting on the dash from the Mk1 

its pie shaped :lol:



















The mounting tab is bigger on my one David tells me, update again soon.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I like the look of that last design as it slots behind the vent - perhaps it could be modified to hold a TomTom Go or similar but once the navigation is removed from the car it would leave that piece of aluminium sticking up!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

once the Road Angel Nav or iPod or phone is removed the cradle required to hold it will be on the 'tab'


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Count me in on one just right for my sat nav name the price.


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

I'd buy one too....


----------



## DC (Dec 12, 2004)

David - nice work, big improvement on the mk1 -pleased I didn't rush to get a template over to you!

I would be looking for about a 70mm long tail to mount a pda cradle - if you were going to 'mass' produce then suggest maybe doing with 100mm tail for the end user to cut down to suit their own kit?

Looks like a lot of carefull cutting involved compared to the mk1 - have you got a price in mind?

Basically: how much and how soon?

WELL DONE


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

barton TT said:


> Count me in on one just right for my sat nav name the price.


Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£'s :lol: :lol: :wink:

OK guys i will send Dee a couple of pics of the install of my RA Nav .

Lets see what Dee's fitment is like 

Due to it being hand made and not "mass produced" i is not 100% round @97% round ,,,,, you will find that you can see outer ring around the vent .IE. it is @0.5 mm bigger than the vent ring . I have fitted the RA Nav and did find that it will move/spin a little , so i think a ring of double side tape will stop the spinning :? [ i will fit this before posting ] ,but the RA with it's cradle is a bit of weight, more than a pda i would say .
So for price i think @Â£15 /Â£20 inc p&p ,


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

I have some pics of my PDA bracket that is very neat and easy to make ,if someone can post it on hear for me ,i think you would find it very good.


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Count me in as well it looks good, (like mine  )


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

trevors pictures:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Great pics Trevor how was that bracket made and where did the audi badge come from? I may consider something like this because I was thinking about buying the TomTom 300 at some point.


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

The alloy strip i got from B&Q, its the satin finish type that matches the other alloy bits,the Audi logo came from a Audi key ring that i refurbished and secured it to the alloy strip,it just makes it look a bit upmarket,the PDA hoder is a Active BRODIT holder ,easy to do and make and very secure

trevor


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

wait till you see what the postman delivered today 

cheers Davidg - very nice - I like it A LOT particularly the curvy bits

photos soon....


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Q U A L I T Y !


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Very nice Dee - is it quite secure held behind that vent and can you fit anything to the tab? Not quite sure how a TomTom Go would attach?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

its Davids work Naresh. 
I think it can be tailored to hold pretty much anything... but I dont know what the Tom Tom is like so cant be specific I'm afraid..


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Is David going in to production with this,if so could i buy one? it looks good ,looking for one with just the tab on so i can fit my brodit holder on to

trevor


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trevor said:


> Is David going in to production with this,if so could i buy one? it looks good ,looking for one with just the tab on so i can fit my brodit holder on to
> 
> trevor


Hi 
Yes i will do some of these , just see what dee's looks like , he will post a pic and i will need your measurement's / sizes of the tab or when dee post his pics you tell me the size of the mount/tab ,,,,,,,, all will be clear with dees pics , or same as mine :?


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Ok thanks Dave thats brilliant, the size of the tab i will require is 43mm width and 50mm long , hope thats ok Dave

cheers trevor


----------



## DC (Dec 12, 2004)

Looking good Dee..

David - I would like tab 30mm wide and 70mm long if that's ok 

Please pm me with payment details.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Great job David   




























or if you prefer:



















PIE HOLDER


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

dee said:


> Great job David
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi dave i will have one of these if you can make me one just bought a navman pin570 today this is just what i need send me pm if you fancy doing it.


----------



## DC (Dec 12, 2004)

I can't keep up...no sooner is the mark2 on show and then the mark3 appears :lol:

This really is the business - cancel my mk2 order and put me down for a mk3.

I honestly can't see it getting any better than this but just in case - have you got any other ideas up your vent :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DC said:


> I can't keep up...no sooner is the mark2 on show and then the mark3 appears :lol:
> 
> This really is the business - cancel my mk2 order and put me down for a mk3.
> 
> I honestly can't see it getting any better than this but just in case - have you got any other ideas up your vent :?:


OK Guys will you PM me your name addy and size of the tab , ie width, and depth[tall,top to bottom] and allow for the curves , PMs will be sent to DC ,Trevor, barton TT to confim size's.

How is Â£15 each for you guys 

DC Mk3 what size pie do you need to fit , i will suply the pie as well :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , dont tell yellowTT


----------



## DC (Dec 12, 2004)

it wouldn't be much of a pie, more like a jam TarT :lol:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

... IMO think carefully before asking for what you want.

the one I have will be great for mounting a mobile phone or perhaps the denisson ICE link for iPod...

when I decide which sat nav to go with however, I dare say I will be modifying mine to have the swivel device mounted to the bent back smaller tab David has in his photos, in order to mount the cradle and allow some repositioning.

I have bent my larger tab slightly back so it isnt so upright and I'm sure I can twist it slightly to face the driver rather than the drivers shoulder, I'll have a play once Ive decided what is going where.

Very pleased with it though - thanks again to Davidg  I need your addy again please sir for payment for Mk2 :wink:

oh and the Mk3 works great for Mr Kiplings Bramley Apple Pies [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

*edit* see also http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?p=544433


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

dee said:


> thanks again to Davidg  I need your addy again please sir for payment for Mk2 :wink:
> 
> oh and the Mk3 works great for Mr Kiplings Bramley Apple Pies [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


dee you have a PM on it's way    :wink:


----------

